# BinTec x2300i Port Forwarding?



## exciterulez (3. September 2004)

Tach zusammen, Wir setzen im Geschäft den BinTec x2300i Router ein und ich versuche gerade verzweifelt einen FTP Server der im lokalen Netz hängt nach aussen hin freizugeben per Port routing (21). Der BinTec Router verfügt über einen DynDNS account unter dem er auch angepingt werden kann jedoch wegen diversen einstellungen keine Informationen herausgibt, was auch gut ist. Ich blick das wohl nicht ganz, FirmWare ist auf 7.11 und unter Stateful Inspection und Access Lists habe ich diverse einstellungen vorgenommen und komme einfach nicht weiter. Er blockt alles voll ab. 

Wenn ich auch nur versuche eine Host Route (LAN) einzutragen was ich in diesem Forum per Suche schon herausgefunden habe schmiert mir der Router ab nachdem ich den Gateway eintrage und auf Save gehe, danach macht er gar nichts mehr, dann kann ich den Router grad aus und wieder einschalten.

Oder gibt es ausser dem Telnet Zugriff auf den Router noch einstellungsmöglichkeiten? Ich Finde z.B. nur unter Stateful Inspection und Access Lists unter dem Menu Security möglichkeiten Ports auf access, denie oder reject zu stellen. Habe bis jetzt nichts anderes gefunden wie z.B. NAT, ich habe zwar unter WAN Partner die möglichkeit NAT ein und auszuschalten aber nicht die möglichkeit Ports zu forwarden oder freizugenen, wie auch immer. Bitte helft mir ich werd noch WAN-Sinnig


----------



## exciterulez (3. September 2004)

*neues*

Folgendes, da der Router abschmiert wenn ich den Gateway des Routers eintrage oder einene andere, der im Hause aktiv ist. Habe ich einfach mal die IP des FTP Server angegeben.

Unter xDSL > NAT > requested from outside

Habe ich folgendes eingetragen: service: user defined protocol: any 
external ip: keine weil jeder drauf kommen soll mask genau so
external port: 21

internal ip: 192.168.1.27
mask: 255.255.255.0
port: any

Egal wie ich es einstelle er komm nicht auf den FTP folgenes erscheint im debug modus:

10:44:50 DEBUG/INET: NAT: new incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.255.103.2
25:21/217.95.103.225:21 <- 213.7.175.64:1215
10:44:50 DEBUG/INET: RX: clamp mss 1460 ==> 1452
10:44:50 DEBUG/INET: NAT: new outgoing session on ifc 10001 prot 6 213.7.175.64:
1215/217.95.103.225:32783 -> 217.255.103.225:21
10:44:52 DEBUG/INET: RX: clamp mss 1460 ==> 1452
10:44:53 DEBUG/INET: RX: clamp mss 1460 ==> 1452
10:44:54 DEBUG/INET: RX: clamp mss 1460 ==> 1452
10:45:08 INFO/INET: NAT: denied incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.95.103.
225:135 <- 217.95.113.3:4707
10:45:10 INFO/INET: NAT: denied incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.95.103.
225:135 <- 217.95.113.3:4707
10:45:11 DEBUG/INET: NAT: delete session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.255.103.225:21/
217.95.103.225:21 <-> 213.7.175.64:1215
10:45:11 DEBUG/INET: NAT: delete session on ifc 10001 prot 6 213.7.175.64:1215/2
17.95.103.225:32783 <-> 217.255.103.225:21
10:45:37 INFO/INET: NAT: denied incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.95.103.
225:445 <- 207.233.53.54:3555
10:45:40 INFO/INET: NAT: denied incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.95.103.
225:445 <- 207.233.53.54:3555
10:45:46 INFO/INET: NAT: denied incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.95.103.
225:445 <- 207.233.53.54:3555


----------



## zeus-cu (30. September 2004)

*x2300i*

Hai,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du T-Offline oder ähnliches als DSL Provider nutzt. Dann hast Du ja auch einen WAN Partner angelegt. Für jeden WAN-Partner erzeugt der Bintec ein virtuelles Interface.  Wenn Du unter NAT das entsprechende Interface auswählst,  siehst  Du ja das NAT schon aktiviert wurde. Sonst kann ja keiner im Internet surfen. Jetzt fügst Du einfach eine Regel  für "request from OUTSIDE" hinzu. 

Service: ftp
Remote Address:  leer lassen
external Adress: leer lassen
internal Address:  IP des FTP Servers im LAN
Netzmaske 255.255.255.255
Internal Port : 21

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zeus-cu (30. September 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Solltest DU passives FTP benutzen wollen musst Du für Port  20 (FTP-Data) auch noch eine NAT Regel einrichten.

Ohne Klugscheissen zu wollen 

Passives FTP: beide Verbindungen werden vom Client aufgebaut

Client ----> Server TCP Port 21 (Control)
Client  ----> Server TCP Port 20 : Data.

Aktives FTP: Control kommt vom Client, Data vom Server

Client  ----> FTP Server Port 21
Client <----- FTP Server Port 20 

Gruss
Klaus


----------

